# **OFFICIAL** Ballon Topic



## Aren (Dec 11, 2008)

Talk about ballons, Slingshots, Whats in them, Whatever.

I don't know about you guys but i almost never see any ballons...
srsly i have only seen/shot down two ballons since november 20th.
How does that compare to you guys???

Comment if you have the golden or silver slingshot.
Also how the hell do you get the silver rod, net, and slingshot.

~Aren


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

Check the guides section of the forum, I posted a guide on how to get all the silver and golden items.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 11, 2008)

**OFFICIAL** Ballon Topic  how much about balloons is there to talk about 3 things?


----------



## Aren (Dec 11, 2008)

idk... it was just an idea.
and as for the book... i know.
but it says you can buy them
from nook's after the level 2 upgrade...
i have nookway and i never seen one.
):

~Aren


----------



## nikeXxLOVE (Dec 11, 2008)

ive seen *SOOOO* many balloons, but i dont play everyday (i have other priorities even tho im just a kid) so i dont have a slingshot yet. its so annoying when you cant get them and theyre right there.


----------



## Mario_5 (Dec 11, 2008)

i've had maybe 5 at the most... they're pretty rare so they'll come as time goes on i guess, Just gotta wait


----------



## Aren (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah. i think there are 8 ballons that come through every day, 
and you just have to be there alot to hit'em.

~Aren


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 12, 2008)

I had 3 yesterday. Three in ten minutes.


----------



## Aren (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow your lucky... What were in them???

~aren


----------



## a.mafia (Dec 12, 2008)

i've gotten a golden slingshot in the first 2 weeks i played... but i haven't seen many lately.... i think with this one in CF you have to be at the right place at the right time...

in WW, you can see the balloon almost anywhere and hear it almost anywhere...

but in CF, you have to be relatively close to it or you'll miss it. i usually hear it first and then look up in the sky to find it, its usually not there so i have to run around listening to the wind and continuously check up to find it. sometimes its easy cause i see its shadow, sometimes i can't find it in time...

also i got quick a few nintendo items from them like the green shell, fire bar, starman.... i usually sell everything i get from the balloons...


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 12, 2008)

I only got a Gold Cabana Chair, Mr. Flamingo and a Fang.


----------



## ~*Nobody*~ (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just have to ask:

What's a ballon? Did you by any chance meen Ballo*o*n *shot dead*


----------



## Aren (Dec 13, 2008)

sorry i'm only 12 so ya know.

~Aren


----------



## DenSing818 (Dec 13, 2008)

I do belive orange baloons give you pieces of furniture form a series you're trying to collect. E.g. I shot one down and got a robo-chair, which is the series i have set up in my house. :wink:


----------



## Erica (Dec 13, 2008)

I got 2 starmans, 2 brick blocks, 2 ? blocks, a cabana dresser, and a golden slingshot. ;]


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

I shoot down 3 everday! xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 13, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> I shoot down 3 everday! xD


I shot down 2 today 
But it only had crap in it   
I want good furniture from a balloon     :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

This thread is dying
**sniffle**


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 15, 2008)

Aren said:
			
		

> This thread is dying
> **sniffle**


It's about balloons  lol


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 15, 2008)

I got a Golden Slingshot yesterday, it come in on 3 golden balloons so it's quite noticeable, shouldn't miss it if you hear it. And I've only knocked down about 10 balloons, sometimes not even 1 a day. soo yeah..


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 15, 2008)

came it* my bad


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 15, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Aren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol agreed
Not much to talk about concerning balloons.......


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 16, 2008)

So, is there an official number of balloons that come a day? I've heard it was 8 or something, which I find impossible, i can only find 3 a day and that's if I have my Apex headphones on...


----------



## Aren (Dec 16, 2008)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> So, is there an official number of balloons that come a day? I've heard it was 8 or something, which I find impossible, i can only find 3 a day and that's if I have my Apex headphones on...


well your not on all day...are you??


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 16, 2008)

Aren said:
			
		

> paperCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, No I'm not on all day, I was hoping some lucky nerd had thedignity of telling me xD, no I'm just wondering because I've only ever seen 3...


----------



## Dr. Keko (Dec 21, 2008)

I got the gold slingshot the other day. It shoots 3 pellets at once.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

i keep the mario items and balloons are pretty frequent in my town.  i do have a golden slingshot also.  the way you get it is really cool!


----------



## SamXX (Dec 25, 2008)

I hit 4 the other day but i got 2 of each thing, 2 starman and 2 super 'shroom


----------



## melly (Dec 26, 2008)

I see balloons every now and then
so far I have gotten nintendo items, a lucky frog and some random stuff


----------



## iMACK (Dec 26, 2008)

So... Who's seen Gulliver?


----------



## Link (Dec 26, 2008)

NEVER had a balloon ever.


----------



## Smokey_x (Dec 27, 2008)

I had one.
Of course I didnt have a SlingShot

So I missed it =3


----------



## MygL (Dec 28, 2008)

ive seen like 8 and shot 2 (no slingshot)


----------



## Away236 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> I got the gold slingshot the other day. It shoots 3 pellets at once.


whoa no way.


----------



## Aren (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread lived longer than I thought it would


----------

